# what would you use



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What's the question?


----------



## rdsk8ter (Nov 12, 2010)

Feeder size and type


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Are you feeding two panels from the main disco, or feeding one panel from the other?


----------



## rdsk8ter (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm thinking 300 would work because the derating (more then 3 current carrying conductors)witch is 285 with 80 percent derating is 228 witch should cover the distance derating size also.Am I thinking right?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

rdsk8ter said:


> I'm bidding a job and looking at the options available here's the situation what would you doin this case
> commercial job 200 amp disconnect into meter (my locals require this) then it goes underground to a indoor panel. 2 1/2" conduit I have found a couple options but not sure what I want to use. One panel is around 150' the other is around 75'
> I think I have the anwser but Im mostly resi and just wanted to double check myself before I get bit


What is the total load of this service?

What size are the two panels that you are feeding?

Welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## rdsk8ter (Nov 12, 2010)

200 amp services I could drop to like 150 but there are rtu's but no real heavy loads mostly lighting loads. *gain -m not sure if my other posts are showing up or not but I'm thinking 300 with 2 ground it is three phase gotta do a pipe fill and make sure it'll even go


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

250 mcm Al or 3/0 cu. VD should be minimal.


----------



## rdsk8ter (Nov 12, 2010)

ok so for some reason my blackberry hates the forum  but I have a main gutter I will be pulling out of with busbar and lugs if that makes sense. What I found with 310-15(16) is 75 degree colum I could use 250mcm but the de reating for the 4 current carring conductors In one pipe again 3 phase puts me down to 204 amps with the length of the run Im thinking the inspector might not appreciate the full 204 rating, and derate it some more so I think 300 is the way to go. Anyone know off the top of there head what size ground I need for that. I forgot my  code book in my van at the repair shop when I just dropped my van off.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

rdsk8ter said:


> ok so for some reason my blackberry hates the forum  but I have a main gutter I will be pulling out of with busbar and lugs if that makes sense. What I found with 310-15(16) is 75 degree colum I could use 250mcm but the de reating for the 4 current carring conductors In one pipe again 3 phase puts me down to 204 amps with the length of the run Im thinking the inspector might not appreciate the full 204 rating, and derate it some more so I think 300 is the way to go. Anyone know off the top of there head what size ground I need for that. I forgot my  code book in my van at the repair shop when I just dropped my van off.


I would run your concern across with the inspector before entering your final number, you might be bidding against someone like myself that will run minimum which would be 250's . It's all about cheap in getting the bid won


----------



## rdsk8ter (Nov 12, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I would run your concern across with the inspector before entering your final number, you might be bidding against someone like myself that will run minimum which would be 250's . It's all about cheap in getting the bid won


Good point I didnt think about that. I normally wouldnt do this job but its for a contractor I have worked with for years and he is only using me.


----------

